# History Channel's Modern Marvels



## crescentstar69 (Sep 24, 2011)

Did anyone catch the latest Modern Marvels about "Tiny Weapons"? The show started out with very small handguns. I was immediately interested, figuring they would show the vast new array of polymer framed .380 and 9mm pocket pistols that practically every manufacturer is selling. 

To my dismay, they weren't even mentioned. Instead, they focused on cheap "Saturday night specials" and .22 Derringers. Even when mentioning backup guns for LEO's, they showed an old .25 auto. 

The rest of the show was somewhat informative. I just can't believe their research was so lacking.


----------



## TedDeBearFrmHell (Jul 1, 2011)

they may not have been lacking in research , it may be that they define "tiny" as smaller than you do. 

even the smallest of the polyframes is huge compared to the naa .22


----------



## MLB (Oct 4, 2006)

Here are two links showing not only "small", but tiny firearms.

Miniature Gunsmithing-David Kucer

HowStuffWorks "The SwissMiniGun"


----------

